
The Far Side: Uncommon, unreal, and (soon-to-be) unfrozen - sohkamyung
https://www.thefarside.com/
======
noahmbarr
1999 letter from Larson:

[https://web.archive.org/web/19991021233828/http://www.portma...](https://web.archive.org/web/19991021233828/http://www.portmann.com/farside/home.html)

~~~
barneyrubble
1999 seems pretty late into the evolution of the web for a creator to be so
concerned with scattered instances of their work being shared online. 1995-96
I'd believe--the web was mostly still new, norms hadn't adjusted to its
presence. But by 1999, the web was well underway, and it would've been weird
for random scans of comic strips _not_ to be found freely in all corners of
the internet. Did he really email hundreds of site owners?

(Unless the places he was sending his form letter to were hosting most of his
back catalog, which would amount to full-scale piracy.)

~~~
fenomas
The site hosting that letter is called "Gary Larson comic of the week".

~~~
barneyrubble
Totally missed that, facepalm

